# Gaggia Classic Problems!!!



## PaulN

Hi All,

After having my morning coffee today I decided to clean the machine.

Put the Blind filter in with some puly cafe and back flushed but after a few flushes noticed there was little pressure and now the water just flows freely out the overflow metal pipe. Descaled too but it still flows out the metal pipe.

I'm not sure if the 3 way valve is blocked or faulty.

I'm still descaling and might run another sachet through just to be sure. Bad times

Any advice?

PaulN


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com

almost certain to be solenoid issue. if blocked, further descaling wont cure. check my wiki link

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showwiki.php?title=How+to+check+if+the+solenoid+is+blocked

mark


----------



## PaulN

Thanks, sounds complicated......

Is there any videos of the strip out? I'm surprised there's nothing that can be done with flow of water.

Do you sell the solenoid valve if I do need one? It's only a year old which is a surprise I'm having issues.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com

its a lot easier than it sounds. i have helped loads this way. i do sell new ones but they are dear ££45.00 posted. did you hear the internal "click" when activated. if so it will just need un blocking if it is at fault. also remove the shower disc and holding plate, may be the outlet is blocked, small hole on right hand side of brew head

mark


----------



## PaulN

Hi Mark,

I cant tell if theres a click or not im guessing when a click the water to the group head switch?

Downloaded the exploded view of the classic so will have i look later.

Im guessing i dont need gaskets or other seals before i clean the solenoid valve?

Thanks

Paul


----------



## PaulN

Hi All,

Stripped the Gaggia Classic Down last night and cleaned out the valve but it didnt help and to be honest i cant hear a click.

I took some photos of my solenoid valve and made a note of the codes.

CEME

5316VN1 ONO6AIX

SERIES588

AC 230V 50Hz 13.5 VA

CLASSE 180 ED 100%

TF140°C TA 120°C

P 0.1 ÷ 18 bar

10/65101

240310

Im hoping I can get hold of the complete assy with the solenoid and brass section together so i know its sorted.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## PaulN

Update!

Ordered the uprated solenoid valve from Mark, came yesterday and I've just fitted it. I had a good look at the layout and decided after stripping and rebuilding taking the boiler out the other day, Togo simply get in there and remove the solenoid valve while the pump was in place.

It's tricky and you need to be clam unscrewing the 2 socket head screws but got there. I would suggest for others to try the same when stripping before taking the boiler out.

Anyway it's all up and running 10 minute job!










New Larger Solenoid


















I'm going to complain to Philips about it being faulty only a few weeks out of warranty.......

Happy coffee day tomorrow.

Thanks Mark.

PaulN


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com

Glad to help paul

mark


----------



## PaulN

Photo update:

I thought uploading the photos would be useful to maybe add to the "How to check if the solenoid is blocked" thread.


----------



## PaulN




----------



## PaulN




----------

